# Long & McQuade Performance Warranty



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

*About the Long & McQuade Performance Warranty* 

Warranty can be a very important factor when making a buying decision. Because repairs can be very expensive in terms of parts and labour costs, manufacturers usually only provide one year limited warranties that generally only cover items that malfunction due to a manufacturer's defect. With an important purchase such as a musical instrument or piece of studio gear, however, many customers want to have the peace of mind in knowing that their investment will be protected should the product no longer be performing at 100%. 

Because of this, Long & McQuade provides our customers with a free one-year Performance Warranty on most of our products. The Long & McQuade Performance Warranty supplements the manufacturer's warranty to ensure that our customers receive complete "no hassle" warranty coverage within their first year. Customers interested in receiving this coverage for longer than one year can purchase additional years of the Performance Warranty. 

*How does the Long & McQuade Performance Warranty differ from most manufacturers' warranties?* 

*Performance Guarantee*: Normal wear and tear is covered, so your product will be performing as well as the day you purchased it for the entire duration of the coverage. Band and Orchestral Performance Warranty does not include replacing pads or cleaning for woodwind instruments, unless deemed necessary by our repair staff. Ultrasonic cleaning for brass instruments will be provided if deemed necessary by our repair staff, but is not routinely offered under the Performance Warranty.
*Product Replacement*: If your product cannot be fixed or costs too much to fix, we will replace it with the equivalent model for no additional charge. If this is not possible, a full refund will be provided.
*No Lemon Policy*: Your product will be replaced should the same problem occur multiple times.
*Convenient*: Easy drop off and pick up of the product at any Long & McQuade location.
*Loaners Available*: A loaner product may be given while the product is being repaired.
*Power Surge Protection*: Your product is covered even if damaged from a power surge.
*Accessory Coverage*: Any peripheral evices or accessories that come with your product (i.e. foot pedal, case) are also covered.
*Commercial Use Coverage*: Music and recording professionals who purchase gear for "heavy-use" commercial purposes will still be covered. 
Long & McQuade reserves the right to restrict the purchase of additional years of Performance Warranty. Used products come with a 3-month Long & McQuade Performance Warranty. Some products (i.e. computers, software, cymbals and other items) are covered only by the manufacturer's warranty. Consumables (i.e. strings, reeds, drum sticks, batteries, tubes, cross faders, woodwind pads) are excluded as they are designed to be replaced. Accidental or cosmetic damage is not covered. Speakers damaged by overpowering are generally not covered. Our coverage does not provide compensation for loss of use. The warranty is only valid in Canada.

Please contact us if you have any questions or require any further information. 

Sincerely, 

*LONG & MCQUADE KANATA*


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Something might have been lost on me, but why was this posted?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Something might have been lost on me, but why was this posted?


There is more to buying from L & M than meets the eye. I never knew they give me extra coverage when I buy something. Plus the lemon law. Lots in there.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I used their loaner option once when I had an amp in for repair.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> There is more to buying from L & M than meets the eye. I never knew they give me extra coverage when I buy something. Plus the lemon law. Lots in there.


I mastered this warranty after having 7 lemons made by Godin lol


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It is one of the few warranties I will pay for. I always upgrade the warranty to one year when I buy used gear at L&M.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

They sent me that verbiage along with an invoice I could accept and pay foe $5 to cover my Mackie Big Knob for another year. I think it was around $100 or so. I don't think I will do it. But I appreciate having the option. I probably will cover my new $2K mic when it comes up.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a cool part. Lots of warranties are void when the product is worked hard.

*Commercial Use Coverage*: Music and recording professionals who purchase gear for "heavy-use" commercial purposes will still be covered.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> It is one of the few warranties I will pay for. I always upgrade the warranty to one year when I buy used gear at L&M.


I don't always get extra coverage but on certain things I do. Its dirt cheap compared to places like best buy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> It is one of the few warranties I will pay for. I always upgrade the warranty to one year when I buy used gear at L&M.


Never for guitars (a good friend is the guitar tech at my local store), but always for amps.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Did someone have to challenge that L&M warranty ?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

colchar said:


> Never for guitars (a good friend is the guitar tech at my local store), but always for amps.


Agreed. The 90 day warranty is very generous for used guitars. You should be able to find out anything that needs to be addressed within that time span.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> Agreed. The 90 day warranty is very generous for used guitars. You should be able to find out anything that needs to be addressed within that time span.



My point was more that I wouldn't pay for something that I can have done for free by the exact same person.


----------

